# child safe finish



## Ron Kinel (Mar 12, 2008)

I am going to start building a crib I was wondering what type of finish I should use and what to avoid I was thinking of using a polyurethane for easy cleaning.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ron Kinel said:


> I am going to start building a crib I was wondering what type of finish I should use and what to avoid I was thinking of using a polyurethane for easy cleaning.


i've never built a crib but i know pure tung oil is nontoxic. the home depot brand of minwax tung oil finish is not tung oil. pretty much anything that states "tung oil finish" is not tung oil but a combination of tung oil, varnishes, etc and could possibly be toxic.


----------



## bsharding1982 (Feb 25, 2008)

I've always heard Shellac. According the the link Walnut Oil is also good. Also, it looks like from page 53, there could be toxicity problems with Tung Oil. http://books.google.com/books?id=ja...ig=iNlFggmvf3m_F9ukDXrdmuI2yqk&hl=en#PPA54,M1


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Ron, maybe I can help you out with this one. I am in the process of building a crib for my new baby to be. Thread link http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3664 

I have done hours of research on crib specs and types of finish to use. Everything I have read pretty much says that most finishes after they have dried and evaporated are non toxic. With that being said, there's a first time for everything and I'll be darned if my baby is gonna be the first to get sick from chewing on some poly. So what I have decided to do is use a rub on poly on the main/frame parts of the crib and use Shellac anywhere the baby could possibly chew. I haven't gotten to the point yet to start the finish but when I do I'll be posting info about it in my thread. What type of crib are you building and when is the baby due?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firefighteremt153 said:


> Hey Ron, maybe I can help you out with this one. I am in the process of building a crib for my new baby to be. Thread link http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3664
> 
> I have done hours of research on crib specs and types of finish to use. Everything I have read pretty much says that most finishes after they have dried and evaporated are non toxic. With that being said, there's a first time for everything and I'll be darned if my baby is gonna be the first to get sick from chewing on some poly. So what I have decided to do is use a rub on poly on the main/frame parts of the crib and use Shellac anywhere the baby could possibly chew. I haven't gotten to the point yet to start the finish but when I do I'll be posting info about it in my thread. What type of crib are you building and when is the baby due?



You're right about a cured finish being "safe". If you're concerned, you could just use a mineral oil finish. Some species of wood can be toxic all by themselves. There's also the possibility that the baby could be "allergic" to some specie that's not commonly known to be toxic.

Another suggestion would be to keep the baby well fed.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

If you have any concerns use shellac. It is used on time release medications and is or was used on M&M candies.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Charles Neil (Oct 21, 2007)

Excellent responses ,it is true no known cured finish is toxic once it has cured,herein lies the issue,mineral oil is nontoxic,it also remains wet and offers almost no protection,pure oils are about the same,while they do dry they take forever and then do not dry hard...minwax polyoil,shellac,waterlox oils,General finish oils ,as well as their gel finishes,and any good waterbase finish will do well, Shellac is without question is a proven winner for kids...I personally like a coat of shellac, followed by a couple coats of gel...looks good,fast and easy and your child will be safe...congrats on the babies...my grandkids are almost grown....feeling my age here


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

How tough is it to use the Shellac, I have never been around the stuff?


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

If you have never used shellac it might be easier to apply it with a pad(rag) rather than a brush.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Charles Neil (Oct 21, 2007)

Jerry is correct,its pretty easy actually,you can get the spray can stuff ,if you dont have spray capability, or just wipe it on,it dries fast, but you do want a dewaxed shellac, Seal Coat by Zinnzer is very good..do not use a sponge brush or painters pad as the alcohol will dissolve them..only a cotton type cloth or a natural hair brush...cleanup is with denatured alcohol...


----------



## jayelwin (Mar 22, 2008)

*Tung Oil is non-toxic.*

Go to the Real Milk Paint Company web site and get Tung oil and their Citrus Solvent. The citrus solvent is a non toxic version of mineral spirits. Tung oil is from a nut that grows in china. It might not taste good, but you could fry an egg in the stuff. It's FDA approved for use in food contact. I'm not an expert but I just finished some wood with the stuff and was very impressed. You do need 100% tung oil, theirs seems very good.


----------

